
At Google and Mozilla, Bug Bounties are Big Successes - ssclafani
http://ostatic.com/blog/at-google-and-mozilla-bug-bounties-are-big-successes
======
cyrus_
I suspect that the amounts they are quoting are extraordinary bargains for
Google and Mozilla, given how many highly skilled person hours went into
discovering and fixing those bugs.

I fear that if they increase the amounts, it will damage the free software
ethic a bit -- people will _expect_ to be paid for work they were doing
before!

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Quite a lot of open source stuff is written by paid-for professionals
nowadays. That may or may not be a good thing, but it's not new.

